# Pope Francis (and other notable Phaeton Owners) [TOC]



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Some television screen shots from the recent Papal Visit to Germany. Just goes to prove that VW's marketing forecast was correct - Golf owners will move up within the VW product line as their needs in life change, provided that VW makes the appropriate product available.
*Papal Visit to Germany*




Moderation note:
Photos untraceable for re-hosting in Nov 2017 - still searching...
Chris


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

I've seen him only on a D2 Audi A8


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

I saw all those Phaetons ferrying the Pope and his entourage around in Germany on TV but could not get a photo off the web. I glad someone managed it.
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Highline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_I've seen him only on a D2 Audi A8

Obviously he traded up.
Michael


----------



## BRNGIT4 (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: What the Pope rides in when He's not using the Popemobile... (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_



Is it just me or does the guy in the white van look like he is giving the international sign for peace and love to alll the onlookers of that wonderful parade of Phaetons


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: What the Pope rides in when He's not using the Popemobile... (BRNGIT4)*

He's probably the VW marketing rep that set this fleet up...


----------



## Mirage11 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: What the Pope rides in when He's not using the Popemobile... (PanEuropean)*

It's very interesting that the Phaeton is used to ferry the Pope. This should further strengthen the image of the Phaeton in Europe. I wonder what the Pope thinks about the car.








The Phaeton is supposed to be used as a National Day Parade car here in Singapore, because VW managed to secure a vehicle deal to provide Beetles and Phaetons for the Parade. The Parade is essentially a Singapore equilavent of Independence Day in the US. From rumours, the Phaeton was thought to be ferrying the President, the Prime Minister and many other Ministers to the podium of the Parade on the day itself. I waited in anticipation, with my cameras all ready (I hope I could post some pictures here of the first President in a Phaeton







) but to my great disappointment, they continued to use the S-Class to ferry the President. What a letdown that VW did not manage to convince the Government to use the Phaeton. Well, at least the Phaeton was actually used in another segment of the Parade, a segment which I failed to look out for. They used a few Phaetons, I reckon about 5 of them. I saw one in the showroom (black on black), and it looked gorgeous! Oh yeah, the dealer also removed the Phaeton from the showroom. When we walked around, we saw the Touareg, the Golf GTI, the Beetle Convertible, but there was no Phaeton, another depressing sight. If people can't feel and touch the car, how the heck are they gonna buy it?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

VW has manifested, that they wanna build a new popemobile, it will be based upon the Touareg or the Phaeton, actually the Touareg seems to be the desired platform.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_...actually the Touareg seems to be the desired platform.

Makes sense, considering the Catholic Church's market penetration in lesser developed countries. 
Apropos of other head of state vehicles:
- The Chancellor of Germany has a Phaeton (he also has one of those taxi-cab cars made in Stuttgart, in case he has to pay a visit there)
- The Prime Minister of Portugal uses a Phaeton as his official car.
- Kim Il Sung uses a Phaeton as his official car (he has 5) - but I don't think VW advertises this too heavily.
Michael


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
- Kim Il Sung uses a Phaeton as his official car (he has 5) - but I don't think VW advertises this too heavily.
Michael

More then a year afo, Lybia's Colonel Ghadafi had ordered 2 W12 models, but upon delivery rejected them, so VW gave them away for peanuts. 
At least one of them was sold in Tirana, Albania for just 60,000 EUR.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Highline)*

VW was the 'sponsor' per se for World Youth Day in Germany, so this doesn't come as any surprise.
As for the Phaeton leaving the showroom, hope they sold it to a happy customer







And that another one is en route to take it's place in the showroom.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_(he also has one of those taxi-cab cars made in Stuttgart, in case he has to pay a visit there)


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Pope Francis (and other notable Phaeton owners)*









Pope Benedict the XVI has received an Armoured LWB W12 Phaeton from VW CEO Dr. Bernd Pischetrieder for use around the Vatican City.
The car will be used for the Pope to do his shopping in, seriously you can see that this Phaeton is a Armoured Phaeton (look at windows) gee those shoppers can get in a brawl if your not careful







j/k
more here http://www.volkswagen-media-se....html (in German)


_Modified by phaeton at 10:07 AM 10-19-2006_


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Pope gets a Phaeton (phaeton)*

"The power of prayer"


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Pope gets a Phaeton (Stinky999)*

You know, if it is good for the Pope, the Chancellor, and maybe even a tyrant or two... it is certainly good enough for me!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Pope gets a Phaeton (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_You know, if it is good for the Pope, the Chancellor, and maybe even a tyrant or two... it is certainly good enough for me!

Yea, really - quite a wide range of folks own a Phaeton - from Kim Jong-Il at one end of the spectrum to the Pope at the other end. I guess all of us here in the forum fall somewhere in between those two extremes.

Michael


*VW Press Photo*
But, I gotta ask - if the Holy Father plans to ride in the back, why is Dr. Pischetrieder giving *him *the key?









http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/Pope2.jpg


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Pope gets a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
But, I gotta ask - if the Holy Father plans to ride in the back, why is Dr. Pischetrieder giving *him *the key?


Perhaps to give his blessing to the 2009 US reintroduction?


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Pope gets a Phaeton (Paldi)*

Or he has long arms


----------



## Turbo Priest (Sep 24, 2003)

If I ever get elected pope, I'll slam it and put it on 22s-


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Pope gets a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
But, I gotta ask - if the Holy Father plans to ride in the back, why is Dr. Pischetrieder giving *him *the key?


Keyless start?


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

All Phaeton windows look armoured to me. It is the depth of the surround.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Pope gets a Phaeton (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_The car will be used for the Pope to do his shopping in,

I find myself forced to ask: "Just how much shopping is the Pope able to do in & around the Vatican City?" Realistically speaking, aside from a couple of t-shirts and a Virgin Mary for the dashboard, along with a "Jesus is my co-pilot" bumper sticker, what else is there to purchase?







(No offence meant here -- just thought it funny how the article presented the gift.)


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Pope gets a Phaeton (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_
I find myself forced to ask: "Just how much shopping is the Pope able to do in & around the Vatican City?" Realistically speaking, aside from a couple of t-shirts and a Virgin Mary for the dashboard, along with a "Jesus is my co-pilot" bumper sticker, what else is there to purchase?







(No offence meant here -- just thought it funny how the article presented the gift.)

I have no idea







its just my attempt at humour


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Pope gets a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

*Should improve the resale value among the faithfull, now we can target the Catholic when we get ready to sell the Phaeton * 








*What Monsignor or Archdiocese would not want the same car that the Pope uses. * 










_Modified by Kcmover at 10:52 AM 10-19-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Pope gets a Phaeton (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_...what else is there to purchase? 

Well, maybe a St. Christopher medallion?
Michael


----------



## reneestreg (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Pope gets a Phaeton (plastech)*

Or the car drives itself on Faith.


----------



## reneestreg (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Pope gets a Phaeton (Kcmover)*

DId you see what his Golf sold for on ebay??? Much money!


----------



## ehaase (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Pope gets a Phaeton (phaeton)*

From the Playboy Mansion to Vatican City: Volkswagen’s long, strange trip is making a special stop this week to the House of Pope for a special delivery blessed, perhaps, by God himself. (How would we know? We’re Buddhist.) Today in Italy, Volkswagen Chairman Bernd Pischetsrieder handed over the keys to a specially outfitted Phaeton sedan to his holiness, Pope Benedict XVI. A long-wheelbase car, the Phaeton gets black paint and a 450-hp W-12 engine. Undisclosed “comfort and privacy” equipment is included, and we’re betting all our Mehmet Ali Agca playing cards they’re not talking about an Xbox. Completing this wandering entry, we’ll conclude with a one-liner you’ll never hear at VW HQ again: Benedict? Heck, I nearly broke it. Thanks, Mom. You’re a classy dame for that one.
Posted by Marty Padgett on Thursday, October 19th, 2006 at 9:47 pm


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Pope gets a Phaeton*

You have no idea how impressed my friends are when I tell them that Kim Jong IL and the Pope are both rolling in a Phaeton!!!


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Pope gets a Phaeton (Spectral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_You have no idea how impressed my friends are when I tell them that Kim Jong IL and the Pope are both rolling in a Phaeton!!!


LOL






































_Modified by phaeton at 11:04 PM 10-22-2006_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Pope gets a Phaeton (phaeton)*

What about a GTG at the Vatican. St Peter's would make a great backdrop! Anyone know him ...?
PETER MILLS


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Pope gets a Phaeton (PeterMills)*

I checked my Roladex, Outlook and pinboard. Can't find his card anywhere so I don't think I've met him.















FootSore


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*"Celebrity" Phaeton Owners / Drivers / Passengers*

OK, my colleagues at the office are getting fascinated by the famous owners/drivers/passengers of Volkswagen Phaetons. I've told them about the following list (in no particular order of importance unless you are Catholic):
- The Pope
- William Shatner
- Mick Jagger
- Greg LeMond
- "Michael Moore"








Does anyone here (who is allowed to say so, that is) know of any other "celebrity" owners/drivers/passengers of VW Phaetons? Who can we add to the growing list of those famous people who cherish the incognito attribute of the Phaeton?
Logan.


----------



## mickt (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: "Celebrity" Phaeton Owners / Drivers / Passengers (stjarna)*

I mentioned in an earlier forum that Steven Soderbergh http://imdb.com/name/nm0001752/ drives a Phaeton (a black W12 I believe...)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Celebrity" Phaeton Owners / Drivers / Passengers (stjarna)*

The Prime Minister of Portugal.
The Federal Chancellor of Germany.
Kim Il Jung of North Korea.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: "Celebrity" Phaeton Owners / Drivers / Passengers (PanEuropean)*

Whos Greg Le Mond ?








WOW Mick Jagger drives a Phaeton didn't know that


----------



## chryslerltd (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: "Celebrity" Phaeton Owners / Drivers / Passengers (phaeton)*

See the thread about rear seat tables. Surprised me also when I heard. 
He really has got some some satisfaction.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: "Celebrity" Phaeton Owners / Drivers / Passengers (chryslerltd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chryslerltd* »_See the thread about rear seat tables. Surprised me also when I heard. 
He really has got some some satisfaction.

WOW cool thanks for the info








*EDIT* I found Greg LeMond is a Cyclist










_Modified by phaeton at 9:45 PM 5-30-2007_


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: "Celebrity" Phaeton Owners / Drivers / Passengers (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Kim Il Jung of North Korea.

Thats my fault WE, I presumed after reading the article on VWs 5 Phaeton & 20 Passats in NK that Kim Jung Il had a Phaeton but IIRC article just said it had been delivered to NK Officials.
I added Kim to Phaeton article on Wiki then removed him and added NK Officials.
You never know he is the Boss








Perhaps he will turn up at one of the GTG


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

Kevin Pietersen, UK Cricket player , one of the driving forces behind Englands success in the 2005 Ashes Series against Australia, drives a V10 Diesel


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (stevieB)*

I think the word was driving a Phaeton, he has since been given a new Touareg... a V10TDI version.
rgds
Johan


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

The manager or chairman or owner of Reading FC drives one. Steve someone I think
FootSore


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

The manager is Steve Coppell


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (culverwood)*

Maybe they sourced the car via AutoTrader









...in case the association is too subtle...the Reading Chairman, John Madjeski, founded Auto Trader in the UK, made lots of money and bought a fleet of expensive cars with some of it

_Quote, originally posted by *culverwood* »_The manager is Steve Coppell
 


_Modified by adamkodish at 3:10 PM 6-1-2007_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (adamkodish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamkodish* »_Maybe they sourced the car via AutoTrader









Suppose Shatner got his through Priceline?


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

....either that or a dodgy eBay auction

_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_
Suppose Shatner got his through Priceline?


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (adamkodish)*

Rupert Lowe, former Chairman of Southampton FC has a V10 TDI.
Met him at my local dealers, Breeze, a few days ago.
Frank


----------



## ethanolman (Mar 4, 2013)

*Pope Francis and his VW Phaeton*

Check this out.....It is fitting that pope Francis rides around in a VW.... I wonder if this is the one that Piech gifted pope Benedict?

http://www.eluniversal.com/internac...su-primera-jornada-rezando-en-la-basilica-de-


----------



## jeffvh (Feb 13, 2008)

Look at that smile.. He likes his new ride!

He's reportedly this humble, conservative man, that rode to work on the public bus system in Buenos Aires up until last week.. His world is forever changed.

Jeff











URL now deleted from web: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/pope-francis-returns-to-rome-boarding-house-to-pay-bill/article9760508/?service=print
Substitute url: http://uk.reuters.com/article/us-po...-rome-hotel-to-pay-bill-idUSBRE92D0OJ20130314


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

But it was also reported in the press here today that he rode on the bus last night with the cardinals away from the conclave.... there was speculation that he was trying to get the cardinals to reappraise the trappings of office.

Let's hope his few encounters with his Phaeton make him want to keep it.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

His predecesor had already placed an order for an XL1, I wonder if he will cancel it?

Adam


----------



## bruce001 (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm thinking its probably the same Phaeton issued to Benedict which was recently repoed.


----------



## jeffvh (Feb 13, 2008)

Pope Benedict's Phaeton was a first generation 









http://www.blogcdn.com/www.autoblog.com/media/2006/10/pope_vw_02.jpg


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

It's not a W12.










http://www.ibtimes.com/pope-francis-rides-volkswagen-his-first-day-1127741


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I wonder if he does requests? Perhaps he might be able to persuade the bloke upstairs to perform a minor miracle and have the Phaeton returned to the US market. Preferably WITH all the engine options!


----------



## bruce001 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I stand corrected. Interesting tidbit about Angela Merkel. Any one else know of "notable" owners?


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

bruce001 said:


> Thanks for the update. I stand corrected. Interesting tidbit about Angela Merkel. Any one else know of "notable" owners?


 Yes - that would be interesting... assuming that we're all modest enough not to count ourselves... 

And I suppose it's notable habitual users, not owners.. I don't think the Pope will own his. The only one I can think of in the UK is the Director General of the BBC- and I don't think he'll own it - I think the BBC does. 

And then I think actors Sylvester Stallone and William Shatner are owners.... 

Any others?? 

M


----------



## ethanolman (Mar 4, 2013)

I read somewhere that the pope is not riding in the SCV1, but is opting to ride instead in the more modest VWs in the fleet. Here is a nice video of Pope Francis driving up to the grotto, and praying before Our Lady of Lourdes. At the end of the video you will recognize the clatter of the the diesel engine. 














http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-p1EAWF7jE&list=UUxshhzR907v2w6DjICyAgLQ&index=3


----------



## bruce001 (Aug 12, 2012)

n968412L said:


> Yes - that would be interesting... assuming that we're all modest enough not to count ourselves...
> 
> And I suppose it's notable habitual users, not owners.. I don't think the Pope will own his. The only one I can think of in the UK is the Director General of the BBC- and I don't think he'll own it - I think the BBC does.
> 
> ...


 I will repost the question as a separate thread.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

At about the time the Pope was being presented with his Phaeton, the heir to the UK throne was filmed in front of one of his charity foundation's properties, Dumfries House. The house is a large mansion designed by John and Robert Adam, containing original Chippendale furniture. It was formerly owned by the Marquis of Bute.

The property is being used to seed tourist and amenity development in an area of Scotland apparently in need of an economic boost.

This film had a few clips aired yesterday on BBC tv, of interest to us. It was, of course, raining.

Chris



*Prince Charles (left, in white raincoat) in front of Dumfries House*








image via BBC tv. inset image (c) ITV/Spungold









image via BBC tv


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

That's it! Mine has to go! It's bad enough that the pope had one!


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*New Pope new Phaeton*

And he has three or four all black and bullet proof 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=I-p1EAWF7jE

Rgds Tony


----------



## PassatTouareg2005 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Phaetons spotted on tv-ads-movies-etc*

Years and years ago, we had a thread on Phaetons spotted randomly on TV or in the media. I wanted to post a sighting of one I found today on YouTube. 
Roadshow published Aug 14, 2016: CNET on Cars, Episode 95: @23:44
The episode was about the Accord hybrid, followed by the Top 5 things self-driving cars would do (or not do).


----------



## Samhain35 (Oct 15, 2008)

There was a black 2004(?) Phaeton in the background on episode 2 of this season's Walking Dead.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

On last week's Berlin Station, the limo picking up top German politicians from a hotel was a black Phaeton.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Archival note:*

These threads containing similar posts were merged into this (TOC) thread:

Phaetons spotted on tv ads, movies etc
Pope Francis and his VW Phaeton
What the Pope rides in when He's not using the Popemobile
Celebrity Phaeton Owners / Drivers / Passengers

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Photos re-hosted.

Chris


So far reported, these individuals, some still with us and others not, are mentioned in this thread or elsewhere on VWVortex:

Pope Benedict XVI (Pope Francis)
The Chancellor of Germany
Prime Minister of Portugal
Kim Il Sung of North Korea (Dictator)
Colonel Gaddafi of Libya (Dictator) (but then he refused delivery)
William Shatner (Actor)
Mick Jagger (SInger)
Greg LeMond (Cyclist)
Steven Soderbergh (Movie Director)
Kevin Pietersen (Cricketer)
Steve Coppell (Football Manager)
Rupert Lowe (Football Manager)
Prince Charles (Heir to the British Throne)
Sylvester Stallone (Actor)


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Peter Lyngdorf - http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-says-peter-lyngdorf/articleshow/49347807.cms


----------

